# Need help with prices?????



## nofx_boden (Feb 11, 2009)

I recived a lot of HO scale stuff about 1 year ago (inherited from a family member that passed) I thought that my kids and I would enjoy this hobby. How ever we have to many other hobbies and not enough time for any of of them so I figure that the train has to go. I have 1 30gal rubbermaid container full of prebuilt buildings and not built buildings, 1 30gal rubbermaid container with differant controlers, cars, engines, people, bridges, and many other HO scale decor. I also have a 15 gal rubbermaid container of track to include switches, curves, strights and other forms of track. All in all it is a ton of stuff. I have no idea on how much I could sell this stuff for so I am looking for some advise please. Here is a pic of bins that are full of stuff
Please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Without seeing any of what is in those containers the best bet would be to look on Ebay and take a dozen ata time and see what they are selling for. Other than that ????
Or pull things out to see how many of like items you may have then go for Ebay . Do a search for the items that you have save the search and an email will be sent to you anytime a like item comes up and from that you would have a starting figure, and if desired you can watch those items to see what the final sale price is.
Otherwise there is no Price guide for used HO Scale items that I am aware of. 
N Scale there are a few like N Scale Collectors And a Guide that is put out every Year that tells you the info I just told you about from Ebay bids, but no such publication is out there for HO.

That is the extent of my knowledge hope it helps some, and maybe some of the other members here may have another idea for you.

GL and sorry to hear of your Families loss.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Omg!!!!*

Do you mean.....there are other hobby's out there!

In all seriousness, depending on where you live try a good old fashioned Garage sale......then try the Ebay thing. But do go on line and check out what your items are worth on the open market...then set your price........REALLY there are OTHER hobbys ou there!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sez who???


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Blasphemy I tell you!!!!!!! Blasphemy!!!!!

The value of the trains, as I've said many times before, is where to fools meet. One, a fool for paying so much. The other, for asking so little.

That being said, I can't give you any idea of price without seeing what's in the boxes. I ain't Superman with X-Ray vision, ya know. I have a hard time reading what's on the screen here.

I'll give you $3 each for the totes.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If what I see in the clear tote is any indication of the contents of the others, I would not plan on using them to raise your investment portfolio to any great degree. Old in HO rarely translates into valuable, there are simply too many pieces out there of most items.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Bob, the totes may be worth more than what's in 'em.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

stationmaster said:


> Bob, the totes may be worth more than what's in 'em.
> 
> Bob


I didn't want to go there but, yes, it is likely that the totes may be worth more


----------



## nofx_boden (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the reply's. I will try and put some more pics on here. I don't know of any of the age of the stuff (it does look old) any other advise would be great. I was thinking of selling it all on craigslist.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Even if they were cheap toy train set items, the most money can be made by piecing it out in many small lots, rather than a couple large ones. I didn't want to discourage you, I did want you to understand that the market for low end HO is brutal but can be dealt with using a little patience.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Craigslists is loaded with "wanted trains. 'These are the masked ebayers.
Here we are enthusiasts buyers actually. I can tell you the the track and buildings are average. Most of the cars are average. If anything, engines may have value.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd stay away from Craigslist. Too many, WAY too many, scams going on there. eBay would be your best bet. At least eBay offers you some protection. And I think that the prices would be better on eBay. At least you get the benefit of having more people seeing the merchandise and being able to bid on it.

If you insist on Craigslist....good luck.

Bob



Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> I'd stay away from Craigslist. Too many, WAY too many, scams going on there. eBay would be your best bet. At least eBay offers you some protection. And I think that the prices would be better on eBay. At least you get the benefit of having more people seeing the merchandise and being able to bid on it.
> 
> If you insist on Craigslist....good luck.
> 
> ...


I have sold on Craig's list but like Bob said, you got to watch out.

What I do is list it in my section of the state. You got to come and pick it up.
I bring it out the front door. Or for a small fee I deliver if it's not to far away.


And cash only $$$$$! Money talks no one walks. No bartering I set the price I want.

But hold the cash up to the light or buy a checker pen!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nofx_boden said:


> Thanks Guys for the reply's. I will try and put some more pics on here. I don't know of any of the age of the stuff (it does look old) any other advise would be great. I was thinking of selling it all on craigslist.



Also
:ttiwwop:


Heck some one here might offer you something.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

*big_ed*, my neighbor sold his deceased Dad's tools on Craigslist around Thanksgiving time. The guy paid for them with a money order, using the excuse that he didn't want to carry that much money around($4000). The money order even had a watermark. My neighbor deposited the money into his checking account. 

A few days later the bank sends him a notice stating that they had withdrawn the money from his account. Seems that the MO had been stolen from a conveniences store along with the gadget that prints the info on them. My neighbor was out the tools and the money. Craigslist strikes again. 

There have even been instances where a perspective "buyer" comes and checks out the merchandise. Then, comes back later, while you are gone, to burglarize your house. The "showing" was just a ruse.

I will NEVER, let me say that again, I WILL NEVER sell anything on craigslist. Absolutely no protection. While eBay has its faults, it's better than the alternative. And there's always forums, like this one an HOYS(hoyardsale on Yahoo). I also try to use PayPal exclusively. They will protect you and your money.

Bob


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

Either way you go, do some Homework.
Test Engines to see if they run.
Do some "window shopping" on E-bay for selected items you have, and compare pricing.
I'd like to see you get the most for what you have, but it won't be a slam dunk.
You might want to take a tub to an e-bay re-seller locally and ask there opinion.
They can hlp you get the most bang for your buck, but they take a commission.
Hope this Helps.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Wyatt2104 said:


> Either way you go, do some Homework.
> Test Engines to see if they run.
> Do some "window shopping" on E-bay for selected items you have, and compare pricing.
> I'd like to see you get the most for what you have, but it won't be a slam dunk.
> ...


Most eBay resellers don't know anything about what they are consigned to sell. And many couldn't pour sand from a boot if the instructions were on the heel.

I would get some pics post them on the site, and get input from the members. Some may even be interested in buying some.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And many couldn't pour sand from a boot if the instructions were on the heel.

I would get some pics post them on the site, and get input from the members. Some may even be interested in buying some.

Bob 

Ha Ha Ha, Sand from a boot? 
Probably couldn't drive a wheelbarrow too HUH? Ha Ha Ha.

Sorry about the loss of tools Bob. That's why I sell for CASH ONLY.
I don't sell trains on Craig's list mainly the kids old toys. And then I'm am dealing with Moms.

I did sell an old 77 ford full size ranger crew cab pickup in 7 mins. The guy picked it up in an hour and towed it away.
Had a big block 460 with a towing cam, Big 880 holly carb, headers, t-6 trans set up for towing.
Had it sitting in the drive for many years and got tired of looking at it. It had started to rust too. 
I lost my motivation to work on it. Plus it would just guzzle the gas. (all 4 barrels pumped all the time, duel pumper)
I put a $1000 buck price tag and added NO BARTERING CASH ONLY $1000 OR BEST OFFER OVER A $1000, come and tow it away on the description.
I do have a money checker pen and checked all the cash. 
Turns out I knew the tow truck drivers boss as he was from a local town.
He bought it just for the engine & drive train said he got $500 for the rest at the scrap yard. (that's when scrap prices were high) and it was a heavy duty long wheelbase pickup with lot of weight.
That carb alone lists for around $700 bucks new. Trans he said was worth an easy $1000 bucks. 
He was happy and I was too. Though when I went back to remove the ad I had some offers over a $1000 sight unseen.
( I did post pictures in the ad)

I do agree with you about scams though.
The crooks better not come back to rob my house! If they don't get shot my dog would eat them. My neighbors watch everything around my neighborhood too. Old nit pickers don't miss anything. LOL

To bad you didn't think about getting ID or had taken his license plate # down. Or better yet tell the crook to wait while someone went to check on the money order to see if it was good.

THAT'S WHY I TAKE CASH ONLY!

EDIT...........................................

A lot of people register here just to sell something.
How would you know if it's safe to buy from a new member and not a scam?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

nofx,

PM inbound to you.

Cheers, Ian


----------

